# cant figure how to remove diffuser on Goulds pump



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Could we possibly see a picture?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I will get you one- could take a day or so though.....thanks......


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Could have a keyway.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If it is like all the other jet pumps I have seen it just pulls off. There is seal around the end of the impeller. If the pump was run dry the diffuser might be fused to the impeller because of overheating.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Finally got that picture! See in center of vane, its all rusty/mangled? This vane wont budge. but, joed, I will take tour advice and try again, to just "pull" it out. I have my doubts........


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That is a little different than the ones I have worked on. The center looks like a mangled or melted seal of some sort. You might try removing that first.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It appears to be a shrink fit. To remove, the outer periphery of the cast iron impeller will need to be heated allowing the interference fit to expand before the shaft becomes hot.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thnaks, people. Come to think about it, this pump ran for many hours and got HOT before I noticed, and shut off the power to it. So, I heard these impellers/vanes/diffusers can "melt" to each other- just wasnt sure how. Anyway, Man, looks like I have a JOB here. Wow- having to possibly heat up that cast iron half of case.......the cross mu fingers. Thanks.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fairview said:


> It appears to be a shrink fit. To remove, the outer periphery of the cast iron impeller will need to be heated allowing the interference fit to expand before the shaft becomes hot.


Fairview, I dont picture this (no pun)......


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The diffuser is plastic the case is cast iron. I would not be heating the case. The diffuser will melt.
Tap lightly on it and try some CLR or vinegar to loosen the rust around it.
If it is melted then I am not sure what your objectives are. You are not likely to be able to get a replacement for it.


----------

